# My first comp!!!!



## LarryWolfe (Apr 3, 2006)

Congratulations Neil!!!!  You have any pic's for us?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 3, 2006)

wow, 2 first places?  That's great!


----------



## john pen (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice going !


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 3, 2006)

deputynrc said:
			
		

> I just finished my first comp here in Northern CA.  There were 17 teams (5 didn't show up).  This was a rib only(pork & beef) event.  My team took 1st place in both catagories!!!    What a blast!!!  We cooked in a dutch oven comp on Saturday and today was the rib cook-off!  My wife and I are pretty tired but we had a great time.  Thanks to all for all of the suggestions, hints and tips!!  I will have pictures when my mother-in-law brings the camera over.



WOW great job 2 1st place winnings and at your first competition that says alot. WAY TO GO!!!! =D>


----------



## ddog27 (Apr 3, 2006)

Great job!! Now you will be hooked on BBQ comps!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 3, 2006)

Great Job!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 3, 2006)

Way to go Deputy.  That is fantastic.  This board is realy showing some winners!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 3, 2006)

good call Bill....there's some award winning knowldege lurking around this board!


----------



## Finney (Apr 3, 2006)

Way to go.  =D> 
It's only down hill from there.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Apr 3, 2006)

"Northern CA"...like San Fran or Yreka? 

Cause...I am "SoCal"...umm southern central coast to be exact.


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 3, 2006)

deputynrc said:
			
		

> Helen_Paradise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My wife Niki lived in Sacramento before we got married , good to know that Calf does my kinda BBQing if we ever move back !  LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

Congrats! Feels good doesnt it?


----------

